# Datum letzte änderung der neuesten Datei auslesen ?



## sphings-online (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn aus einem unterverzeichnis, in dem sich sagen wir mal 50 Dateien befinden das datum der letzen änderung der neuesten datei in eine variable bekommen ?

Ach ja und trotz ausschluss schaut er auch nach dem datum der funflash.php

ich bin schon total am verzweifeln ...


```
<?php

$newFile="";
$handle=opendir('/var/www/web199/html/funflash/videos/');

while (false!==($file = readdir($handle))) {  // liest alle Dateien im Verzeichnis
    if ($file != "." || $file != ".." || $file != "funflash.php" || $file != "playfile.php") {      // ausser . und ..
        $fileDate = filemtime($file);         // Datum der Datei bestimmen
        $newDate  = filemtime($newFile);      // Datum von newFile bestimmen
        if ($newDate < $fileDate) {           // wenn dieses aktueller ist
           $newFile = $file;          // ersetze newFile durch das aktuellere
        }
    }
}

closedir($handle);   // Dateideskriptor schliessen

$newDate  = filemtime($newFile);           // Datum von newFile holen
$fileModDate = date("d. m. Y",$newDate);   // Datum konvertieren
Print("Letzte Aenderung: $fileModDate");   // Datum ausgeben

?>
```

Warning: filemtime(): Stat failed for ab-insBettplus.swf (errno=2 - No such file or directory) in /var/www/web199/html/funflash/funflash.php on line 8

Warning: filemtime(): Stat failed for babefun.swf (errno=2 - No such file or directory) in /var/www/web199/html/funflash/funflash.php on line 8


Thx

sphings


----------



## redX (27. April 2005)

Warning: filemtime(): Stat failed for ab-insBettplus.swf (errno=2 - *No such file or directory*) in /var/www/web199/html/funflash/funflash.php on line 8

ist es möglich das die Pfadangabe nicht korrekt ist?

MFG
redX


----------



## sphings-online (27. April 2005)

hmm aber er hat den dateinamen ja gefunden und das schließt doch darauf das der pfad richtig sein muss ...


----------

